# Nissan suing Audi over 'Q'



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

First they sue BMW, now they're taking on Audi. :tsk:



> Nissan sues Audi over trademark
> 
> Japanese automaker claims competitor's use of Q5 and Q7 designations is illegal.
> 
> ...


http://www.detnews.com/2005/autosinsider/0503/23/B02-125849.htm


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nissan also had a large beef with BMW over the use of "Z"...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

.


Scorp76 said:


> First they sue BMW,


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

This isn't a new issue, though. Back in the early 60s, Peugeot (threatened to?) sue Porsche over the use of '0' in the middle of model numbers, hence the Porsche 901 turning into the 911.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Kaz said:


> This isn't a new issue, though. Back in the early 60s, Peugeot (threatened to?) sue Porsche over the use of '0' in the middle of model numbers, hence the Porsche 901 turning into the 911.


And I seem to recall some fairly old case law stating that one cannot trademark or copyright alphanumeric model names.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Jon said:


> Nissan also had a large beef with BMW over the use of "Z"...


Well, BMW should sue Nissan (Infiniti) over the use of "M".... BMW had the "M"
designation before Infiniti, right?

Not to hijack this thread, but.... Jon, "u da man!!" for getting the e90 invoice prices.:bow:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

sky said:


> Well, BMW should sue Nissan (Infiniti) over the use of "M".... BMW had the "M"
> designation before Infiniti, right?


Miata had an M roadster before BMW did. :eeps:

Better get Q-tips while the gettin's good...


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

What does these guys have say about it?


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Miata had an M roadster before BMW did. :eeps:


You sure bout that? The Miata (MX-5) was introduced in 1989, and the M line from BMW was already around.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

Scorp76 said:


> First they sue BMW, now they're taking on Audi. :tsk:
> 
> http://www.detnews.com/2005/autosinsider/0503/23/B02-125849.htm


The Japanese have been steeling designs for years. When did they get creative?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

If the friggin autmakers would just *NAME* their goddamned cars instead of using these insipid letter/number designations it wouldn't be a problem. An occasional number designation is one thing if it's somehow catchy and singular (Z3) or has been the model name long enough that it is indellibly etched into our brains (911), but all the rest of the crap is for the birds.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Alamo said:


> The Japanese have been steeling designs for years. When did they get creative?


For once I agree with Alamo!

This is a classic case of the pot calling the kettle black.

I don't see this getting anywhere unless Audi just doesn't feel like putting up a fight. Honestly, Nissan owns the letter 'Q"? Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Miata had an M roadster before BMW did.
> 
> Better get Q-tips while the gettin's good...


What about the model designation/nomeclature "323"?

:eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon said:


> What about the model designation/nomeclature "323"?
> 
> :eeps:


 GLC, baby!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> GLC, baby!


Remember the very first Mazda tagline/slogan?

"The piston engine goes bowowowowow, and the Mazda goes hummmmm."

(predates "Zoom, zoom, zoom" by about 20 yrs.).


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon said:


> Remember the very first Mazda tagline/slogan?
> 
> "The piston engine goes bowowowowow, and the Mazda goes hummmmm."
> 
> (predates "Zoom, zoom, zoom" by about 20 yrs.).


 more like 30some years 

And it was "boing, boing, boing," not "bow wow wow." :eeps:

And did you ever think that you would mention it twice on bimmerfest? :yikes:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> more like 30some years
> 
> And it was "boing, boing, boing," not "bow wow wow." :eeps:
> 
> And did you ever think that you would mention it twice on bimmerfest? :yikes:


Oh wow, did I do that? How did I know she was only 13. She looked 16 anyway...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm changing my name.

Henceforth and forever more, please refer to me simply as "Q. The poster formally known as hts."


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Scorp76 said:


> You sure bout that? The Miata (MX-5) was introduced in 1989, and the M line from BMW was already around.


The (BMW) M roadster wasn't introduced until '97.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> What does these guys have say about it?


And don't forget:


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> The (BMW) M roadster wasn't introduced until '97.


I was talking about the M3 and M5, both of which were already around when the Miata was introduced.


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

·clyde· said:


> If the friggin autmakers would just *NAME* their goddamned cars instead of using these insipid letter/number designations it wouldn't be a problem. An occasional number designation is one thing if it's somehow catchy and singular (Z3) or has been the model name long enough that it is indellibly etched into our brains (911), but all the rest of the crap is for the birds.


I entirly disagree.

I much prefer letter/number desigations as long as they make sense. IE in the fashion that Lexus, BMW, MB, etc. use them.

Otherwise we end up with cars that have the most absurd names that mean nothing, I mean- integra, prelude, liberty, crossfire, firebird...wtf? These names mean nothing to me- & Honda likes to use words that are modified slightly, ie integra versus integrity.
What is the point?
When you see 330i you know what it is. The base model BMW(3), 3.0L engine(30), and a sedan(i).
Ok, now you see a Mazda Tribute...meaningless & stupid...

That said, law suits over letters are absurd...what happens when say(if) GM moves to all letter/number desigations, they have so many models that they could use all the letters of the alpabet...does that mean no other manufactuer can use letters to designate their cars? Just plain stupid.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Scorp76 said:


> I was talking about the M3 and M5


I was talking about the M Roadster. 



Ridgeway said:


> I much prefer letter/number desigations as long as they make sense.


Yep. Although BMW has had its share of numbers that don't match the engine - 2002, 323, Z3 2.3, 528e, 325e...



Ridgeway said:


> That said, law suits over letters are absurd...


Yep.


----------

